

Ask HN: Do you see much worth studying the Humanities besides your tech career? - swede_k


======
eswat
It’s definitely worth it to explore other fields. You got one shot at this and
there’s more to life than just tech, even if it’s your desired vocation.
You’re still a human being and IMHO it’s brazen to think that one could be a
healthy, happy and loving human by not learning about our history, the various
ways we can express ourselves – music, dance, theatre, etc. – or just how we
generally got to this point (seeing the mistakes we made, the obstacles we’ve
overcame and the new ideas we created).

Humanities will also help you gather new ideas and methods that can be applied
to your career. If you’re creating a product or running a startup other fields
will also help you with synthesizing ideas and features that would actually be
useful to people, instead of just fulfilling superficial wants.

